# Boredom has set in and guns need shot.



## schmitzgopro (Oct 3, 2012)

So I recently went to the DU state convention and won a gun and decided to have a little fun with some household items and make a spoof video. I guess this is what happens when cabin fever from the long cold months sets in and your ready to get out and shoot some guns. Only a month or so longer and the my favorite weather will be back. Hope you guys enjoy!!!! Its roughly 5 minutes log and I'd love to hear if you thought it was funny or not.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

spam


----------

